

Intro to JavaScript on CodeSchool - awaxman11
http://www.codeschool.com/courses/javascript-road-trip-part-1

======
shire
Now this is something I've been waiting for a long time. CodeSchool is a fun
environment to learn Code, The design of the site makes it interactive and
cool. Thanks for this! Can't wait to learn Javascript.

